# Where can I find a clip on low pony tail?



## luvsic (Apr 24, 2009)

I know that's kind of an odd request, but I don't want one of those high ones....I want to achieve a low side ponytail look, kind of like the one Brittany Snow is sporting. 

I like the side pony SJP wore once in an episode of SATC, but I can't find a picture of it...she parted her hair one way and wore the pony tail the other way. it was really pretty.







However my hair is very short, and I'd need something to clip on, but all I can find is high ponytail stuff. Do I need general clip in extensions and then do I just have to pull my hair to one side, or can I get a low ponytail clip in?

TIA


----------



## funkychik02 (Apr 24, 2009)

Go to the beauty supply store. Get a long ponytail and place it low.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks, but the only thing about high pony tail clip-ons is that they have a noticeable "lump" where all of the hair gathers...it just looks better mid-way or high up as opposed to a low ponytail that's just literally your hair swept to one side, no bumps or anything. And I'm weird, but I care about what my hair would look like from the back :/


----------



## MzEmo (Apr 26, 2009)

I dont know anything about hair, but i recently saw jessica simpson clip on extensions at my local Marshalls for a really cheap price.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 26, 2009)

Go to the mall and stop by one of those shops that have a million shiny hair things and some hair extensions... you can get some ideas from the girls that work there. I always see them messing with the products in their hair when they're bored and you can actually try on the product. Their products might be pricey, but once you figure out what you like you can always compare prices online (especially Ebay).


----------

